# Mucking about; meady cider or cidery mead?



## menoetes (9/6/15)

Just mucking about today with a quick experimental small-batch brew...

Now that the temperature in Brisbane is consistently below 20'c I figure it's a good time to muck about with some small batch brewing at ambient temps (outside of the brewfridge). I decided to go with this recipe as all the ingredients were readily available at the shops and here at home.

1.5kg of orange blossom honey
850ml of Goulburn Valley pear juice
1 stick of cinnamon
2 cloves
1/2 cup of US-05 yeast slurry from an American Wheat beer I bottled yesterday.

Made up to about 7.5lts to be fermented in one of my 10lt cubes.

I'm not sure what to call it though; with all the honey it's got to be more of a mead but then with the pear juice... I don't know.

It should be fun though, just to see how it turns out.


----------



## Airgead (9/6/15)

Its called a Cyser. I made one last night with some extra juice from the cider crush.

Juice was 1.045 and I added 1/2 kilo of spotted gum honey to bring it up to 1.072.


----------



## menoetes (9/6/15)

Airgead said:


> Its called a Cyser. I made one last night with some extra juice from the cider crush.
> 
> Juice was 1.045 and I added 1/2 kilo of spotted gum honey to bring it up to 1.072.


Good to know, cheers Airgead!


----------



## Airgead (9/6/15)

I also drank a nice 3 year old one with some amazing smoked port rack last night. Delicious.


----------



## Vini2ton (9/6/15)

Like wine, these drinks take a few years to come into to their own don't they. But I have found that while tasty and delectable, honey based drinks I've made ( Cyser, Pyment and err I forget the others) can produce a more noticable dullness of spirit the next morning. This perplexes me at times, not pissy and then bang next morning, grog-crook.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/6/15)

Give us the judgment results. Months or so later I'll watch the thread. B)


----------



## menoetes (8/7/15)

Oh man, it's been a month and this sucker is still fermenting!

I haven't taken another SG test yet but I'm fermenting it in a spare cube and I sealed it up tight on monday figuring I'd get around to bottling it on the weekend. Well, when I was checking on a few other things in my brewcave today when I noticed that the cube was heavily swollen and distended with built up gases from the fermentation.

I'm going to check the SG tomorrow and see how low she's dropped but man that is long ferment.


----------

